#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Pioneer Djm 900 Nexus!

## glennwestlander

vandaag is de nieuwe pioneer djm 900 nexus uitgekomen!

er zijn op internet nog weinig plaatjes en filmpjes te vinden, maar op youtube staat er alvast 1! 



*OFFICIAL Pioneer DJM-900nexus Official Introduction with James Zabiela & Nic Fanciulli:*



Nieuw in de mixer: 

*2 nieuwe Color FX
*Toegevoegde effecten bij de rechter effectenbak
*faders makkelijker te verwijderen/nieuw te plaatsen
*een klein touch sensitive stripje onder het display wat dat doet weet ik niet!
*USB
*midi
*audio interface
*link
verder heb ik nog weinig nieuwe dingen kunnen ontdekken!

misschien is het leuk als we met zn alle achter de prijs komen, en de verder vernieuwde items op de opvolger van de djm 800!

Groeten,

Glenn luisman

----------


## vasco

(Advies)prijs is niet zo moeilijk te vinden, zie website Pioneer (retailing at £1599 inc. VAT).

----------


## admin

Vanaf eind maart 2011 beschikbaar zijn en heeft een adviesprijs van 1.899,- incl. BTW.

----------


## jaksev

hebben hebben

----------


## admin

Meer info over de Pioneer DJM-900nexus

----------


## glennwestlander

ik vind de prijs toch wel hoog aangezien de djm 2000 2300 euro is en toch een stuk stoerder  :Wink:

----------


## mhsounds

Maar die djm2000 is wel irritant groot voor 4 kanaaltjes, en dat touchpad voor al die dj's die niet kunnen draaien vind ik ook geen succes...

Neem toch een Dateq

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

weer een mixer erbij voor alle wannabee's...

----------


## glennwestlander

hoezo is dit een mixer voor wanna-be's? de djm 800 draait practisch elke dj ter wereld op. (bedoel dat iedereen hem wel eens heeft gebruikt en weet hoe hij werkt!)

----------


## renevanh

> [...]en weet hoe hij werkt!)



Nou...
Hoe vaak ik een DJ (al dan niet inclusief eigen tech en roadie) heb moeten uitleggen hoe de DJM800 werkt... dat is niet normaal.
En na 4x uitleg nog de master gebruiken om het volume van de afluistering te regelen...  :EEK!:

----------


## Fridge

> Nou...
> Hoe vaak ik een DJ (al dan niet inclusief eigen tech en roadie) heb moeten uitleggen hoe de DJM800 werkt... dat is niet normaal.
> En na 4x uitleg nog de master gebruiken om het volume van de afluistering te regelen...



even offtopic, dan ben je wel een hopeloze druif zeg. De eerste keer dat ik achter een djm800 kwam te staan moest ik uiteraard de specifics van de effectjes en filters even uitvissen, maar als je op zo'n tafel pfl-en niet voor elkaar krijgt ben je euh... geen technisch talentje.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik vind de prijzen van Pioneer echt belachelijk hoog, zo wordt er mooi misbruik gemaakt van het feit dat veel DJ's nergens anders meer mee willen werken.
Als ik kijk hoe de bouw van een DJM800 is dan valt die wat dat betreft in de categorie tot pakweg 300 Euro.

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Ik vind de prijzen van Pioneer echt belachelijk hoog, zo wordt er mooi misbruik gemaakt van het feit dat veel DJ's nergens anders meer mee willen werken.
> Als ik kijk hoe de bouw van een DJM800 is dan valt die wat dat betreft in de categorie tot pakweg 300 Euro.



Dit ben ik volkomen met je eens, maar ik ben ook van mening dat het wel heel degelijk spul is. In de plaatselijke jeugdsoos hebben ze al een paar jaar van die cdj-100's. Daar lopen zo ongv. de hele dag dj wannabe's op te rammen. Daar hebben ze ook nooit problemen.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Dit ben ik volkomen met je eens, maar ik ben ook van mening dat het wel heel degelijk spul is. In de plaatselijke jeugdsoos hebben ze al een paar jaar van die cdj-100's. Daar lopen zo ongv. de hele dag dj wannabe's op te rammen. Daar hebben ze ook nooit problemen.



de kwaliteit is ook top maar zoals hierboven, de jongens die net beginnen en net op play kunnen drukken gaan op feestjes ook ineens vragen om djsets waar de grotere jongens ook mee draaien... nodig nee... daarom zijn er zoveel wannabee's in mijn ogen  :Wink:

----------


## Rolandino

Ik denk ook dat Pioneer zijn eigen ruiten ingooit.

De particuliere kant van pioneer ( in mijn ogen de grootste afzetmarkt ) hebben ze stukgemaakt.

Welk PRO bedrijf koopt om het halfjaar een x aantal nieuwe mixers of spelers ?

Is toch een hele investering. Die bwv om het halfjaar ververst moet worden.

De thuis dj's  kunnen dat ook niet bijhouden. Die gaan weer terug naar Denon of andere merken.

Ook zijn de prijzen belachelijk duur geworden en de kwaliteit wordt er niet beter op.

----------


## Turboke

Heb gister nog aan een D moeten uitleggen hoe een CDJ-1000 werkte en hoe de pfl op een DJM800 werkte, deze opstelling moesten we zetten voor DJ Tony Star, die kwam 1.5 uur spelen.
De vaste DJ van de zaak speelde hoofdzakelijk met Pc(bpm studio) Denon en Datec.
Voor velen is het een hype, voor andere is het een gemak (CDJ2000 en stick) maar dit allemaal blijven volgen is weer voor andere niet betaalbaar.
Het blijft nog altijd de klant die alles moet betalen.

----------


## mhsounds

> maar als je op zo'n tafel pfl-en niet voor elkaar krijgt ben je euh... geen technisch talentje.



90% van de dj's bij mij in de club worden al duizelig als ze naar de achterkant van de mixer kijken...

50% kan niet draaien...

98% draait in het rood en elke dj gooit zijn knoppen verder open...
Als het niet meer kan met de Master dan maar met de gains, en als laatste redmiddel dat 3 kanaals ruk EQ'tje...
Schuif ik allemaal mooi terug op die mooi DateQ naast mijn licht tafel.

Elke maand kan er wel een CDJ1000 of een Mixer weg om dat er weer knoppen verot zijn (meestal cue en FX)

De 10% waar ik blij mee ben doet het of al heel lang, of draait pas net in clubs en heeft een drive-in show...

2% moet ik veel uitleggen over de mixer en de cd spelers...

99% van de dj's kijken verbaas wat je allemaal met die spullen kan, meneer de technicus kan toch veel meer als hijzelf...

----------


## glennwestlander

de mixer is ook niet bestemd voor iemand die 2 weekjes draait lijkt me. en ik vind het appart dat clubs mensen laten draaien die niets van de tafels af weten. ik vind dat je als dj ook zeker moet weten wat een xlr kabel is een tulpje en waar alle out/inputs in de mixer voor zijn. 

ik ben het wel eens met mensen die de prijs te hoog vinden. want ik draai nu al jaren met mn djm 500 en wil toch wel wat nieuws. wat minder intresant wordt gemaakt door de prijs, maar ik wil toch weer een pioneer mixer waar ik wat mee kan! 

let wel ik heb netjes de boekjes gelezen van mn cdj'tjes en mn djm en natuurlijk maanden geoefend voordat ik er ook maar aan dacht om op een feestje te gaan staan.

----------


## mhsounds

Helaas word een club 9 van de 10 avonden gehuurd door een organisatie die een feest geeft, verklaart ook ineens de 10 procent...

Maar ook dj's die het wel goed moeten doen doen het niet, al behoorlijk wat dj's op de vingers getikt die erg bekend zijn en veel geld vragen.
Die gasten hebben thuis ook een studio volgens mij, maar met mijn apparatuur gaan ze niet voorzichtig om en schijnen of willen geen kennis hebben.

----------


## tha_dj

Jawel BEKEND probleem !!!

Veel DJ's met weinig ervaring en VEEL eisen, en de cdj 2000 is het niet mensen, leuk en geweldige speler als je met de USB draait, maar met CD heeft hij toch teveel denk tijd nodig en is dus lastig  :Cool: 

Maar he ! de 1000's zijn overal in de aanbieding omdat iedereen ze weg doet.

Probleem voor een goed lopend verhuur bedrijf is echt niet de aanschafprijs, schrijven hem af in 20 tot 30 keer en gaat daarna weg voor drie kwart van de nieuwprijs.

Kopen weer een nieuwe set, enz, enz.......maar goed 1800 euro voor een CD speler is aan de prijs tegenwoordig en mijn voorspeling is ook dat het pioneer inderdaad de markt gaat kosten en wie dat gat overneemt ???? Misschien technics wel met een heftige cd speler.  :Big Grin:

----------


## oxidizer

dit heb ik dus bijna elk weekend aan de hand, iedereen wil gewoon pioneer,

zoals vorige week, een dj wou een pioneer (incl cd spelers) die moet ik dan huren bij een andere firma, wat me dan al gauw 150 euro kost, trouwens die dj's hebben dan thuis zo een mengpaneeltje staan van behringer of een ander budget merk, en denken dan de man gaan uit te hangen door een pioneer te vragen.

vorige week heb ik gewoon een rodec mx 180 special edition onder zijn neus geduwd, hij was dus niet content, dit mengpaneel heeft dus 6 jaar geleden ook  1500, maar die speelt nog altijd als een trein, ik heb wel de faders vervangen, wat maar een 5 minuten werk is (en kost een 25 euro ofzo), bij een pioneer ben je al gauw een halve dag aan bezig en kost 200 euro !!!

----------


## renevanh

> 98% draait in het rood



Sinds gisteren snap ik dit, ik begon zelf die kant op te gaan omdat ik een andere mixer na een andere DJ gebruikte dan normaal (normaal JB Beat 6 USB, nu Denon X1100, DJM800 kloon).

Practisch elke DJ vind het makkelijk zijn fader helemaal open te kunnen gooien. Daar stelt hij/zij dus gain op af.
Echter, dan krijg je dus bij je volgende nummer een probleem. Als je het eerste nummer iets wilt overstemmen is de fader verder open gooien geen optie (die staat al op max), dus ga je met je gain bijdraaien. Doe dat 6 nummers achter elkaar en je zit dik in het rood.

De faders op mijn JB zijn een stukje stugger dan op de DJM800/Denon X1100. Het is daardoor makkelijker om op 0dB te gainen en je fader niet helemaal open te gooien. Hierdoor heb je altijd een mogelijkheid om het volgende nummer ietsje harder te zetten en dan weer terug te laten zakken zonder aan je gain te zitten.
Bij een DJM800/X1100 tegen de fader tikken betekend eigenlijk gelijk vol open. Daar gaat het in eerste instantie dus eigenlijk al mis.

De vraag is uiteraard: hoe gaan wij dat 98% van de DJ's uitleggen :P

----------


## tarpan

De meeste amateur-DJ's denken dat een gain eenrichtings-verkeer is...terugdraaien gaat gewoon niet.

Vorig jaar ook een eenvoudig DJ-mixertje aangeschaft voor de occasionele DJ-act, of verhuur.
Even wat advies vragen aan de verkoper, mocht wel kwaliteit zijn, maar het was ook weer niet om elk weekend te gaan gebruiken.
Kwam die natuurlijk meteen aanzetten: "Als het voor verhuur is, neem dan deze pioneer, want dat vragen ze allemaal."
Heb toen maar de denon x-1100 genomen  :Smile: 
Als er dan toch iets anders gevraagd wordt...doorrekenen.

----------


## tarpan

Even weer wat leven inblazen hier  :Smile: 
Gisteren weer eens samengewerkt met een dj die gek is van zijn Pioneer djm900
Mijn Denon van hierboven doet het trouwens nog steeds goed...
Nu heeft hij in het begin van de avond met veel plezier een hele rits effectjes en mogelijkheden gedemonstreerd.
...tot opeens heel dat effectengedeelte tilt sloeg. De ceu-punten veranderden zonder reden, het "touch-balkje" reageerde niet meer en bleef oplichten, pc-software liep later ook vast.
De mixer had ook iets te warm naar mijn mening, in de buurt van die effecten.
En een tijdje geleden is het blijkbaar al merdere keren gebeurd, dan alle vu-meters enkele seconden volledig oplichtten, maar gelukkig bleef de muziek dan gewoon spelen.
De enige oplossing was dan maar, de tafel uit- en weer inschakelen.
Sorry hoor, maar voor een toestel van 1800euro, en slechts een half jaar oud, vind ik dat echt niet acceptabel.

----------


## TornadoGo

Pioneer mixers zijn kwalitatief gewoon slechte apparaten. Dat veel DJ's in het rood draaien is enigszins te begrijpen als je al langer meegaat in het 'vak'. Het laag van de DJM600 klonk pas fatsoenlijk als je rode lampjes zag. Ik huur tegenwoordig alleen nog maar een geluidsset, mixer en spelers neem ik altijd zelf mee. Ik heb daarvoor een Denon X1700 gekocht. Mooi en stevig apparaat, goed opgebouwd, klinkt als een klok en rode lampjes heb ik er nog nooit op gezien in de afgelopen drie jaar.

----------


## renevanh

Toevallig van de week een gehuurde DJM800 in de bus voor de volgende dag, dus op vrijdagavond zelf even gebruikt in plaats van de Denon X1100 op locatie.

De DJM800 klinkt alsof er een dikke compressor in zit, Denon klinkt veel opener en dynamischer. Ook de EQ van de Denon zijn beter.
Geef mij maar een Denon!

----------


## mhsounds

Het word binnenkort nog feest met de CDJ 2000 Nexus.
Kan iedereen binnenkort zijn CDJ 2000 MKI weer verkopen, word een hele kluif voor een aantal Rental bedrijven.
Wij hadden er net weer 2 toegevoegd aan de inventaris...
Enkele grote dj's spreken hun twijfels al uit over deze dingen, zou bij hun de maat nu ook vol zijn?
Dit grotendeels vanwege de sync knopje, handig voor de laptop dj's, we kunnen nu de dj markt ook nog sneller laten verzieken.
Ik hoop eigenlijk op een boycot door de grote dj's op deze dingen.


Toch blij met mijn platenspelers  :Smile:

----------


## Robert H

> (...) moeten uitleggen hoe een CDJ-1000 werkte (...) deze opstelling moesten we zetten voor DJ Tony Star



In dit geval had ik toch echt een opmerking geplaatst als: "Sorry Tony, geen idee. Wij gebruiken die dingen niet. Wij hebben aan de hand van jóuw rider speciaal Pioneer ingehuurd!".

----------


## TornadoGo

Volgens mij kan Tony prima overweg met 1000's. Het is alleen zo lastig als je alleen USB sticks bij je hebt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Volgens mij laten we onszelf teveel dicteren door de heren DJ's en artiesten (gevoed door Pioneer).
Het is normaal dat een muzikant zijn eigen instrument en backline meeneemt, waarom neemt een DJ, als die alleen maar CDJ 2000's en DJM900's accepteert, die niet gewoon zelf mee?
Een groot aantal blaast nogal hoog van de toren maar is zelfs te beroerd om legale muziek aan te schaffen getuige het grote aantal 128 kb MP3's die zelfs op grote evenementen gedraaid worden.

----------


## Stefan

Je kan ook de andere kant om redeneren. Omdat "de heren DJ's" allemaal op dezelfde apparatuur draaien kost dit je
- weinig ruimte op het podium
- geen tot zeer weinig ombouwtijd tussen acts
Alleen al dit levert je tijdens de show veel meer op dan de kosten van het huren van zo'n setje. Ik programmeer (afhankelijk van de situatie natuurlijk) veel liever DJ's dan bands want het is zoveel eenvoudiger en goedkoper; iets wat ook niet onderschat moet worden.

Een klein feestje van een paar honderd tot een kleine 1000 man? Zet een DJ-setje neer en je bent voor een dikke 100 euro aan techniek klaar (ex PA en licht, maar dat moet sowieso); voor bands zit je naast een extra tech vaak ook met extra stagehands (om de ombouw nog enigszins snel en gestructureerd te laten gaan en het podium kost je zaalruimte. Doe me dan maar "arrogante DJ's", al hun issues los je op met een fles drank  :Wink:  Maar je moest de riders van zelfs de beginnende omhooggevallen bands eens zien, daar wordt je ook niet vrolijk van. Laat staan de ladingen mensen die ze meenemen, maar vooral jou in de weg blijken te lopen tijdens de avond.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> waarom neemt een DJ, als die alleen maar CDJ 2000's en DJM900's accepteert, die niet gewoon zelf mee?.



Dan krijg je net als bij vele bandjes, alles op het podium en dan weer eraf, vervolgens een identieke set weer erop enz.

Ik denk niet dat je dit wilt, met meerdere dj's achter elkaar. Het is soms al gehannes genoeg als er ook nog eens "een tractor pc"  :Cool:  of vooral mac's aangesloten moet worden. Waarbij de cd spelers enkel nog als remote werken. (En de muziek wel doorgaat...)

Edit:Sorry stefan ik zag je post te laat.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fridge

> Dit grotendeels vanwege de sync knopje, handig voor de laptop dj's, we kunnen nu de dj markt ook nog sneller laten verzieken.



Ik begrijp dus echt Niets van die angst voor het sync knopje. Je legt mij niet uit dat iemand die niet kan draaien dankzij het sync knopje opeens:

* platenkennis heeft
* weet hoe hij een avond moet opbouwen
* mooie/leuke/originele overgangen kan bedenken/uitvoeren
* kan entertainen 

etc. etc.
natuurlijk automatiseer je EEN aspect van het DJ-en. Tja, bring it on zou ik zeggen... als je de rest van bovenstaande aspecten goed onder de knie hebt zit de moeilijkheid nou niet direct in dat beatmixen.

----------


## DAT DJ

Wij zijn echt een voorstander van de DJM 900 en bijhorende CDJ-2000nxs2. We merken ook dat dj's de nieuwe functies echt waarderen, zo ook die Sync knop. Het scheelt je gewoon tijd waarin je ook andere mooie dingen kan doen! Benieuwd naar alle nieuw functies? Lees meer over de CDJ 2000 nexus 2 en DJM 900 in Onze blog

----------


## Hitvision

Dit is je tweede reactie op een post van meer dan 4 jaar geleden! Voegt niet veel toe en is behoorlijk irritant om oude topics op te rakelen zonder eigenlijk iets relevants toe te voegen.

----------


## vasco

Gaat hem ook niet om een bijdrage aan dit forum te leveren maar om hits op zijn blog te krijgen en door de linken die hij hier plaatst te stijgen in de Google ranking. Is gewoon spam maar dan nog net wel zo netjes op topics waarover zijn website gaat.

----------

